# Hop thief recipe 2019



## trustyrusty (12/12/19)

Hi does anyone have a kit and or malts recipe recipe- latest says hop thief 9, does that mean they change them. I am really enjoying this drop... 


American-style Pale Ale
*HOPS:* Citra Lupulin and Calypso
*MALTS:* Wheat, Munich, Pale, Roasted Malt Barley
*IBU:* 40.0


At a guess I would say coopers Australia pale base + light dry malt + hops as stated and US05 ? 

But that might be to light? 

Thanks


----------



## trustyrusty (17/12/19)

thank you


----------



## trustyrusty (24/12/19)

Just realised the number is on the bottle durrr... I guess I would have had 10?

James Squire Hop Thief

basic on website

*Style:* American-style Pale Ale
*Hops:* Crystal and Cascade
*Malts:* Pale, Munich, Malted Wheat
*IBU:* 35.0
*ABV:* 5.0%


Any good kit/malt (non-AG) reciepes out there?


----------



## trustyrusty (30/12/19)

WOW first time ..not one reply...surely someone has made this before? Thanks


----------



## gaijin (30/12/19)

I haven't had a hop thief for a few years, but I have a very similar pale ale recipe that's my go to.

What flavours did you get from it? I'll post up an equivalent recipe for you to try based on what you mention. Might not be spot on, but will give you something to fine tune if no one else replies.


----------



## trustyrusty (30/12/19)

Thanks
I just found it very drinkable - I dont think I have had an American Pale Ale before - which I think this ....
I have a basic pallete - yes I like it - No - I dont like it.... I am not really good on descriptors.... but not a lot of hops, I will probably have to have another to think about the flavours again. But not hoppy (slight hops) and drinkable, maybe slight citrus but very subtle. Basic APA probably a good start. I did notice these are numbered, I might have had 9?? Dont know, but very recent so possibly the latest version. Your Pale Ale sounds ok, is it similar?


----------



## gaijin (30/12/19)

Okay, try this - I've scaled down to a 21 litre batch. This will get you moderate hop flavour/aroma. Dial up the dry hops to max 140g total if you want a bowl of spicy orange in a glass.

2-row pale ale malt 2.80 kg 74%
Wheat malt 0.60 kg 16%
Munich Malt 0.40 kg 11%

Cascade 25g 90mins 17.3IBU (first wort hops)
Crystal 30g 20mins 5.3IBU
Cascade 30g 20mins 10.7IBU
Crystal 20g dry 3 days remaining 0.0IBU
Cascade 20 dry 3 days remaining 0.0IBU


----------



## trustyrusty (30/12/19)

gaijin said:


> Okay, try this - I've scaled down to a 21 litre batch. This will get you moderate hop flavour/aroma. Dial up the dry hops to max 140g total if you want a bowl of spicy orange in a glass.
> 
> 2-row pale ale malt 2.80 kg 74%
> Wheat malt 0.60 kg 16%
> ...




Thanks, think you missed the part about NON- AG... LOL If I used a can of Pale Ale (Coopers or so) would that be ok. Could I replace the Wheat and Munich Malt with LDM or liquid version or I could use as a grain booster?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/12/19)

I think you will struggle to get a Hop Thief clone by using a Coopers kit, so try not to think about it. Instead, work out what you like about HT and work out (guess) what you can add to a kit beer to get the results you like. For example, your kit beer will probably be bitter enough, but you can add hops to the fermenter to add aroma and hopefully flavour. 

If you want to vary the malt, look up mini mashes if you don't already know. It's an easy process really, though don't do it pissed (past experience talking). 

If you have access to a good lhbs talk to them about your options.


Best of luck.


----------



## gaijin (31/12/19)

Sorry - I read "and or malts" being AG also... . I haven't brewed with liquid malt for 7 years, but if you can source some light dry malt extract or liquid malt extract and steep the munich, you should get most of the way there. There is a coopers dry malt extract with maltodextrine which should give you the body which would be an okay substitute for the wheat malt.

Someone who can brews might be able to point you towards a kit. Still, you'll be able to dry hop to get a somewhat similar flavour. Kit brew a pale ale and dry hop with 40g of cascade will get you something ballpark with citrus.


----------



## peterlonz (31/12/19)

I recently bought Hop Thief. I found it better all round than most of the commercial swills but not particularly hoppy. I certainly would not consider it good enough to attempt cloning.
As someone suggested build your brew around what characteristics you like. It will be some time before you hit on what works for you. I see no problem with using any Coopers 1.7Kg can as a base, but obviously in this case a pale ale style would be the better choice.


----------



## gaijin (31/12/19)

Good idea. 

Use the Coopers pale ale as the base, adding as much of the coopers brew enhancer 3 to get you to the right ABV and dry hop 40g of cascade.


----------



## trustyrusty (5/1/20)

Thanks 
I am having one right now, it’s actually bit darker than I thought, probably amber ale colour... I don’t if it’s me but I get no aroma ... anyhow drinkable.. this is hop thief no 9.. bit more hoppy than I remember.. I wonder if they can change from batch to batch? 

Thanks cheers


----------



## trustyrusty (7/1/20)

Thanks I have done mini mashes, steeped about 300 grams grain to the wort, they have been good and steeped hops.. (Do steeped hops have be in a tea bag or filter bag of sorts? - I never know, done it without before and seems fine, but yu can get that bitterness back of the throat which might extremely small particles left in which you cannot see?)


----------



## Neil Buttriss (12/5/21)

thought I might bring this back to life as Hop Thief 10 while not for everyone (no beer is) but I certainly enjoy it.
Website says, 5.3%-42 IBU with Sabro, Simicoe, Galaxy and Mosiac.
Me I think the Galaxy and Mosiac are very late additions probably whirlpool and simcoe maybe the bittering as I've never had anything to do with sabro.
Grains ( I do all grain), I'm thinking Veloria Schooner, a bit of dark Munich and maybe a bit of wheat.
Anyone had a go at brewing this


----------

